# Elizabeth Carlisle Petition, help send her down!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is the one thing we can do to makesure this evil woman that allowed bunnies in a petshops to fight, abused them and then drowned them to be convisted to the full extent of the law for animal cruelty.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/punish-elizabeth-carlisle-to-the-full-extent-of-the-law


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive done it!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Done it!....


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Done it as well.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've signed it 
x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Signed it 
Evil cow, i hope they get her for what she did


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

ive signed it


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

just signed


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

just done it with 7 different emails lol x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> just done it with 7 different emails lol x


yay well done!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Also posted on other forums x x x this woman is a witch


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

I nearly cried when I saw this - these type of people must have a gene defect which makes them emotionless!!


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

signed it !


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Done it too and passed it on.

Sick b**** hope she pays


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Signed. I think people like this should have what they did to the animal back to them!

*Heidi*


----------

